# Charging problems on gx690 Honda



## samson123 (Jun 12, 2017)

I have a Honda Gx690. It is not charging the battery. I checked the the 2 wires going to the charging coil and the resistance was .4 and the voltage 
was 60v(got how to info from a previous thread) resistance range should be 0.18 -0.28. Does the voltage and ohm reading seem correct? I dont work with meters much. Any 
help would be appreciated.
Samson123


----------

